# portimao/lagos



## redhand (Feb 7, 2018)

Any suggestions for tomorrow  stopping in these areas aires/wilding


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Feb 7, 2018)

These are the closest aires I can find. M



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2018)

There used to be an aire at the football stadium at Lagos, pretty cheap i remember . if you drive into the town from the east you will see it


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2018)

The caldas de monchique is pretty stunning if you like mountain scenery but a good drive out from lagos


----------



## Asterix (Feb 7, 2018)

Ferragudo is a good spot for Wildcamping,on the eastern side of Portimao,don't park at the top near the road as its for the residents,stick to the tracks and you can get right to the waters edge. Just before the bridge to the left (if travelling west) there's a car wash where you can fill water and I think you can dump grey waste as well,drive thru a security checkpoint to get to it.


----------



## Glass man (Feb 7, 2018)

Aire is still there, €3 a night. Be careful if staying Friday night, on Saturday the market holders may want you to move.
We say Dolphins from the beach Monday week ago.


----------



## redhand (Feb 7, 2018)

Fantastic folks thanks have to go with the chance of seeing dolphins


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Post a picture if you see any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhand (Feb 8, 2018)

No signs of dolphins so far but the aire is a gem at 3 yoyos.
our first time in portugal we are blown away, spain has a lot to compete with next week when we move on there


----------

